# Got it in



## snoopdog (Dec 31, 2021)

Got tne machine in the shop, barely, with available resources, dinged the belt lid a little. Dirty work now cleaning cosmo and rust. Took several hours to get the rotary unstuck and smooth. got some cold weather coming in, so I'll be holed up a few days. Gotta try and get some wood in today so thats possible.


----------



## brino (Dec 31, 2021)

Great news!

I just re-read your other thread here:
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/help-with-iding-this-mill.97151/#post-910968

Are there no markings, labels, plaques at all on the machine?

What's the table size (L x W) ?
What's the motor HP?

Brian


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 31, 2021)

Let the chips begin!


----------



## dodgebros (Dec 31, 2021)

snoopdog said:


> View attachment 390328
> View attachment 390329
> View attachment 390330
> 
> ...


What brand is the machine?


----------



## snoopdog (Dec 31, 2021)

brino said:


> Great news!
> 
> I just re-read your other thread here:
> https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/help-with-iding-this-mill.97151/#post-910968
> ...





brino said:


> Great news!
> 
> I just re-read your other thread here:
> https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/help-with-iding-this-mill.97151/#post-910968
> ...


----------



## snoopdog (Jan 2, 2022)

Update, still haven't mound any markings other than on the motor. Spent yesterday cleaning, might get to do a little machining today, maybe. In the bottom picture was an oiler that goes somewhere, the quill has one, any ideas? I'll look again today, did I mention I hate cosmo. I really don't like the open area for the chips to fall into, but it may not be an issue because the table is all the way back, Idk. Anyway, thoughts, suggestions 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
hate mail all appreciated.


----------



## snoopdog (Jan 2, 2022)

brino said:


> Great news!
> 
> I just re-read your other thread here:
> https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/help-with-iding-this-mill.97151/#post-910968
> ...


26" L on the table, approx 8"w, approx 12" travel


----------



## snoopdog (Jan 11, 2022)

brino said:


> Great news!
> 
> I just re-read your other thread here:
> https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/help-with-iding-this-mill.97151/#post-910968
> ...


After a lot of investigating, it seems like an older HF.


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Jan 11, 2022)

It looks like you are missing your bottom swarf cover! It has a longer slot than the top one and is longer overall.
My Rockwell mill thread has good pictures to help dream yours up!

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------

